
The Definitive Guide, 6th Edition - shawndumas
http://www.davidflanagan.com/2011/02/javascript-the.html
======
telemachos
Probably many people will recognize the book right away from the URL of the
page (author's name and all), but why not add "Javascript: " to the title of
the post?

